# Homemade discharger.



## n3rd420 (Mar 21, 2006)

This is my homemade discharger. Its a 9 bulb 18amp discharger. One of the bulbs smoked up. Doesnt look like the greatest but it gets the job done. Just wanted to share. I got the idea from here Hope you like it. Later http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php?photo=11076&cat=500


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

n3rd420 said:


> This is my homemade discharger. Its a 9 bulb 18amp discharger. One of the bulbs smoked up. Doesnt look like the greatest but it gets the job done. Just wanted to share. I got the idea from here Hope you like it. Later http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php?photo=11076&cat=500


Yep its the old tried and true way to discharge.. Just make sure you never let the pack sit on the discharger after the lights go out.. reverse voltage can occur, and damage to the pack is certain.. They also make cutoff devices you can add on to the lights.. It automatically turns off when the pack hits a certain voltage.. its the best safety device for them..

MPH, and Deans are the best two..


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

that will get the job done but like burbs, said make sure you do not let them sit after the lights goes out, or will mess the batteries up,


----------



## n3rd420 (Mar 21, 2006)

yea... i take the packs off as soon as the lights get dim. It discharges pretty fast so I can watch em. Danny


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

n3rd420 said:


> yea... i take the packs off as soon as the lights get dim. It discharges pretty fast so I can watch em. Danny


Good, you should not have any problems if you take them off as soon as the lights goes out


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

Have you had any luck finding any batteries?


----------



## n3rd420 (Mar 21, 2006)

i picked up two 3300's at radio shack. they work nice and have a quite nice run time. thanks everyone. since i discharged my nicd they work alot better! I love honest helpful people. Later.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

n3rd420 said:


> i picked up two 3300's at radio shack. they work nice and have a quite nice run time. thanks everyone. since i discharged my nicd they work alot better! I love honest helpful people. Later.


thats good, yeah nicd I have heard you got to stay up on the cycles (charging/discharging) because the runtime will just keep getting lower and lower,


----------

